# Lumberjack pellets at Dicks Sporting Goods



## PAS (Jul 4, 2018)

Dicks has a match price policy that includes any advertised price.  I printed this out and they matched it on a 20# bag of Competition Blend Pellets.  I read about this on an older post and it still applies.
https://www.ruralking.com/BBQPELLETS

Just make sure you select the correct type of pellets before you hit print!


----------



## forktender (Jul 25, 2018)

The L.J. pellets are the best that I have used so far, knowing that Dick's will honor the price match is a big help to me. I have a pound or two left that I'll turn into dust for the maze and I'll be buying every bag that our Dick's has which won't be much more than 3 to 5 if it's anything like the last time I was there.
Thank you very much for the heads up.
Dan:cool:


----------



## zerowin (Nov 8, 2018)

I know it's an older post but you can order flavor's that dick's sells online and they will still match rural king's price so long as they carry them.  Dick's will ship to home for free also which beat's rural king's outlandish shipping costs.  You aren't stuck with what they only carry in store at Dick's but it's much easier to order one flavor at a time as they can price match right there in the store.  Multiple flavors require a special code and took forever for me.


----------



## PAS (Nov 8, 2018)

zerowin said:


> I know it's an older post but you can order flavor's that dick's sells online and they will still match rural king's price so long as they carry them.  Dick's will ship to home for free also which beat's rural king's outlandish shipping costs.  You aren't stuck with what they only carry in store at Dick's but it's much easier to order one flavor at a time as they can price match right there in the store.  Multiple flavors require a special code and took forever for me.


I just sent you a private message.


----------

